# Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

						Noctua hat eine Vielzahl neuer Produkte angekündigt, darunter auch einige Lüfter. Interessant sind vor allem die beiden Modelle mit einer Rahmenbreite von 200 mm, denn so große Lüfter gab es bisher nicht im Premiumbereich. Käufer müssen dafür allerdings auch 30 Euro pro Exemplar hinblättern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*


----------



## projectneo (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Habe selbst als Wakülüfter Noctua und bin eigentlich nicht zufrieden. Sie lassen sich nach unten schlecht regeln, klackern bei Gelegenheit und naja? Warum soll ich für so etwas mehr Geld ausgeben als für n billig Produkt.
Ich hab auch einfache Lüfter mit 700RPM von Phobya da, die laufen im Grunde genauso bzw besser weil sie sich besser regeln lassen.


----------



## Kondar (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Bin selber sehr zufrieden mit Noctua.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange das mit dem kostenlosen Upgrade dauert ( AM4-Haltesystem).
Wir haben mal alle unsere Lüfter / Kühler angegeben; laut Bestätigungsmail bis zu ~7 Tage.

@ *projectneo*

Welche Lüfter nutzt Du?
Ich kann mal bei uns nachschauen; meine unsere laufen bei 300-450 UPM.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Sehr gut! Dann weiß ich ja, welcher Lüfter demnächst den 200 mm Lüfter in der Seitenwand ersetzt. Dieser ist aufgrund seiner seltsamen Belegung (wegen der Beleuchtung) noch über die Caseinterne Steuerung (3 Stufen Umschalter) angebunden ist.

Somit kann ich alle mit den Case mitgelieferten Lüfter durch Noctua-Modelle ersetzen und diese über das Mainboard regulieren lassen. Habe auf dem Mainboard noch genug freie Steckplätze für die Steuerung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher sind die 3 mitgelieferten Casefans (2 x 120 mm in der Front und 1 x 200mm in der Seitenwand) noch über 5 V (niedrigste Stufe) angebunden. Diese werden dann komplett durch Noctua-Lüfter ersetzt.


----------



## DrOwnz (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



projectneo schrieb:


> Habe selbst als Wakülüfter Noctua und bin eigentlich nicht zufrieden. Sie lassen sich nach unten schlecht regeln, klackern bei Gelegenheit und naja? Warum soll ich für so etwas mehr Geld ausgeben als für n billig Produkt.
> Ich hab auch einfache Lüfter mit 700RPM von Phobya da, die laufen im Grunde genauso bzw besser weil sie sich besser regeln lassen.



Das hört sich eher so an, als ob du die falschen Lüfter benutzt, oder die falsch regelt. 

Ein PWM Lüfter ist z.B. nicht darauf ausgelegt über Spannung reguliert zu werden.

Ich kann meine Noctuas sehr weit regeln...


----------



## Boahd (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Jetzt müsste noch ein leiser 70mm Lüfter kommen und ich könnte das Projekt Shuttle PC endlich mal leise bekommen


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



projectneo schrieb:


> Habe selbst als Wakülüfter Noctua und bin eigentlich nicht zufrieden. Sie lassen sich nach unten schlecht regeln, klackern bei Gelegenheit und naja? Warum soll ich für so etwas mehr Geld ausgeben als für n billig Produkt.
> Ich hab auch einfache Lüfter mit 700RPM von Phobya da, die laufen im Grunde genauso bzw besser weil sie sich besser regeln lassen.



Das wär jetzt wirklich mal interessant, welche Lüfter genau das sind, und wo du sie angeschlossen hast.
Meine NF-F12 und NF-P12  PWM lassen sich von 250 bis 1500  (1300 beim NF-P12) rpm regeln und verursachen dabei absolut null Lager-/Antriebsgeräusch.

Ein "Klackern" bzw. "Tickern" tritt allerdings bei der "Redux" und der "Industrial" Variante der Noctua Lüfter auf (bei den Industrial deutlicher wahrnehmbar, als bei den Redux)


----------



## Giesbert_PK (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Mir wird diese Farbgebung nie gefallen , Greife da lieber zu PHANTEKS,Noiseblocker oder Enermax.
Rein Technisch gesehen, sind das aber super Lüfter .


----------



## Tony130 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



projectneo schrieb:


> Habe selbst als Wakülüfter Noctua und bin eigentlich nicht zufrieden. Sie lassen sich nach unten schlecht regeln, klackern bei Gelegenheit und naja? Warum soll ich für so etwas mehr Geld ausgeben als für n billig Produkt.
> Ich hab auch einfache Lüfter mit 700RPM von Phobya da, die laufen im Grunde genauso bzw besser weil sie sich besser regeln lassen.



ich habe vor kurzem auch 2 neue Noctua lüfter gekauft. der eine Noctua lüfter hat auch ab und zu geklackert, deshalb habe ich es zurück geschickt und habe ein neues bekommen. der klackert nicht mehr. du hast vllt auch das selber problem wie ich damals.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Es ist schön, dass sich im Bereich oberhalb von 140mm endlich mal was bewegt! Ich persönlich hätte lieber 180mm-Lüfter gesehen, aber Noctua ist wegen der Farbgebung auch nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl. Wo bleiben die 180mm eLoops?!?


----------



## Kusanar (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Immer wieder das Farbthema... also wenn die wenigstens noch eine schwarze Version rausbringen würden, dann hätten die (laut den Kommentaren hier und anderswo) mal locker den doppelten Marktanteil. Die Qualität passt ja. Hab meine NF-A14 PWM auf 450 bis max. 750rpm laufen und auch kein Klackern.


----------



## Amigo (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Noctua und ihr braun... Tradition verpflichtet!  Und was ist mit LEDs? Wieso kriegt es kein Premium-Hersteller gebacken...


----------



## 4B11T (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Die Optik ist wirklich nach wie vor kein Highlight. Einzigartig, ja, aber optisch einfach keine Offenbarung. Schade!


----------



## JustAnap (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Genau das! Die Farbe war für mich das Ausschlusskriterium, die Dinger sollen ja richtig gut sein.

Also wurden es Lüfter von Noiseblocker, die sind auch wirklich gut und schön leise.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Amigo schrieb:


> Noctua und ihr braun... Tradition verpflichtet!  Und was ist mit LEDs? Wieso kriegt es kein Premium-Hersteller gebacken...



Als ich das letzte Mal mit einem Hersteller über LED-Lüfter in der Referenzklasse gesprochen habe, musste "nur" noch das Material für die Rotorblätter optimiert werden (die Prototypen sahen entweder beleuchtet in Bewegung oder aber stehend gut aus – und im jeweils anderen Fall wie der letzte Dreck). Das ist jetzt zwei Jahre her


----------



## Kondar (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Amigo schrieb:


> Noctua und ihr braun... Tradition verpflichtet!  Und was ist mit LEDs? Wieso kriegt es kein Premium-Hersteller gebacken...



Tippe mal die haben andere Prioritäten.
Leistung oder " Kirmes Optik" 
....duck.und.renn.weg.


----------



## bastian123f (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Leider sind in meinem PC schon überall BeQuiet Lüfter verbaut. Aber im Seitenteil wäre noch ideal Platz für einen 200er Lüfter. Den werde ich mir holen. Und der bewegt ja ordentlich viel Luft.


----------



## jkox11 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Kondar schrieb:


> Tippe mal die haben andere Prioritäten.
> Leistung oder " Kirmes Optik"
> ....duck.und.renn.weg.



Ist natürlich schwierig, die Lüfter schwarz zu produzieren


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen LÃ¼fter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich schwierig, die Lüfter schwarz zu produzieren



Das wirklich Ärgerliche dabei ist ja, dass sie durchaus schwarze Lüfter produzieren. (die braunen Gummiecken kann man dann noch austauschen)
Sogar mit exakt der gleichen Rahmen- und Lüftergeometrie:
NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM

Dummerweise legen sie bei dieser "ppc industrial" Linie in Sachen Antrieb (logischerweise) mehr Wert auf Zuverlässigkeit, als auf leisen Betrieb.
Deshalb "tickern" diese Lüfter ein wenig.

Man hat also die Wahl zwischen vernünftiger Farbe oder leisem Antrieb.
.. sie müssten nur die normalen Antriebe in die "industrial" Plastikteile bauen und schon würde es keinen Grund mehr geben, nicht zu Noctua zu greifen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Warum nur immer in dieser hässliche Farbe, die passt ja gut zu Nutella aber bitte nicht im PC.


----------



## blade0479 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Die Optik wird auch schon deshalb immer mehr zu deren Problem, da die Boards mittlerweile auch "cool" geworden sind, und immer mehr Leute den PC "blinken" lassen - also auch alles sichtbar wird.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Chukku schrieb:


> Das wär jetzt wirklich mal interessant, welche Lüfter genau das sind, und wo du sie angeschlossen hast.
> Meine NF-F12 und NF-P12  PWM lassen sich von 250 bis 1500  (1300 beim NF-P12) rpm regeln und verursachen dabei absolut null Lager-/Antriebsgeräusch.


Kann ich so unterstreichen, habe auch F12, P12 und A14 verbaut, alle schön leise und keinerlei Geräusche.
Lassen sich auch super regeln.

Was ich mir von Nocuta wünschen würde waren schönere Lüfter, wie bei anderen Hersteller.
Denn oft ist die Optik der Lüfter der Punkt wo man sich ggf. dagegen entscheidet.
Mir war aber die Funktionalität wichtiger als die Optik.

Finde es gut das es 200er Lüfter geben soll, wobei in meinem Fall müsste ich 180er Lüfter haben.


----------



## thorecj (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen LÃ¼fter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Chukku schrieb:


> Das wirklich Ärgerliche dabei ist ja, dass sie durchaus schwarze Lüfter produzieren. (die braunen Gummiecken kann man dann noch austauschen)
> Sogar mit exakt der gleichen Rahmen- und Lüftergeometrie:
> NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
> 
> ...



Also ich hab die 140mm Industrial an meiner AiO verbaut.
NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM
Realer Regelbereich an ner Lamptron Lüftersteuerung ca. 750-1860Rpm. 
Allerdings kein Ticken, Klackern oder ähnliche Geräusche. Nur das normale Rauschen der Lüfterblätter.
Sehr sehr Durchsatzstark, aber nicht unbedingt auf silent getrimmt. 
Mit ca. 1000-1200Rpm sehr effektiv am Radiator und erträglich. Mit über 1500Rpm allerdings recht laut, aber mit Reserven beim CPU-OC.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Die Industrial werden meist auch wegen der Optik verbaut, denn eine Wasserkühlung braucht normal keine Lüfter die 2000 U/min laufen müssen.
In meinem Fall habe ich auf viel Radiatorenfläche gebaut, da muss ich in der Regeln nicht höher als 600-800 U/min gehen. 

In Idle lasse ich meine Lüfter alle mit nur 320 U/min laufen und dabei sind sie nicht raus zu hören.


----------



## wtfNow (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Ist unter Nerds nicht so wie in der Modebranche, wo die Leute hässliche überteuerte Klamotten kaufen weil x Markenname draufsteht bzw. Wiedererkennungswert da ist und die Leute ihr geringes Selbstbewusstsein ein wenig kaschieren aufpäppeln können. Ich denke auf der gleichen Schiene versucht auch Noctua zu fahren.

Mir wurst, bin da noch old school und kaufe was technisch überzeugt, d.h. Noctua


----------



## Evandure (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Es gibt aber auch andere Hersteller, welche ebenfalls gute Lüfter herstellen. Diese sehen dann gleichzeitig auch noch wesentlich besser aus.
Noiseblocker, BeQuiet zB...
Mein MoRa an der Wand würde mit 9 von diesen Noctuas schrecklich aussehen. Mögen schon gute Lüfter sein, aber wegen dieser Farben habe ich mir eben eLoops geholt.


----------



## restX3 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Giesbert_PK schrieb:


> Mir wird diese Farbgebung nie gefallen , Greife da lieber zu PHANTEKS,Noiseblocker oder Enermax.
> Rein Technisch gesehen, sind das aber super Lüfter .



Dito.
Dieses kackbraun mag ich gar nicht. Bei mir sind drei Corsair 140er im Gehäuse und noch zwei 120er an der AiO. Sind einwandfrei und sehen gut aus. Ansonsten hätte ich auch Noctua gekauft aber diese Farbe...


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Vielleicht hat die Optik bei Nocuta was mit dem Wiedererkennungswert zu tun, denn die Lüfter wird man immer erkennen und Nocuta zuteilen können... 
Denn bei manch andere Lüfter wird man sich fragen was für ein Hersteller? Diese Frage wird man sich bei Nocuta Lüfter nicht stellen...


----------



## Illuminatus17 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Mir persönlich gefällt das braun der Noctua mittlerweile echt gut. Anfangs war ich auch skeptisch, aber die Qualität ist einfach absolut genial und man gewöhnt sich an die Farbgebung.

Jeder, der ein paar Monate mit Noctua Lüftern gearbeitet hat, wird sie nicht aufgrund ihrer Farbe verurteilen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Liebe macht eben blind 

Noctua-Fans sind da wohl hart im Nehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt das braun der Noctua mittlerweile echt gut. Anfangs war ich auch skeptisch, aber die Qualität ist einfach absolut genial und man gewöhnt sich an die Farbgebung.
> 
> Jeder, der ein paar Monate mit Noctua Lüftern gearbeitet hat, wird sie nicht aufgrund ihrer Farbe verurteilen


Finde ich auch, geht mir daher nicht anders.
Das braune finde ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht, aber wenn man hierzu andere Lüfter sieht, sieht man auch das es besser gehen würde.


----------



## 90Wessi (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

hmm, interessant! wollte für mein corsair 600t white schon länger mal neue - leisere kaufen. aber die farben wieder.... hmmm


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen LÃ¼fter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



thorecj schrieb:


> Also ich hab die 140mm Industrial an meiner AiO verbaut.
> NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM
> Realer Regelbereich an ner Lamptron Lüftersteuerung ca. 750-1860Rpm.
> Allerdings kein Ticken, Klackern oder ähnliche Geräusche. Nur das normale Rauschen der Lüfterblätter.



Eventuell gibts da wieder einen Unterschied zwischen den 120mm und den 140mm Varianten.
Meine NF-F12 ppci (6Stück) hab ich allesamt wieder ausbauen müssen, weil mir das Antriebsgeräusch zu sehr auf den Zeiger ging.

In jeder anderen Hinsicht waren sie aber überragend.
Trotz der 2000rpm max. Drehzahl liefen sie trotzdem schon bei 250 rpm an.
Und was sie bei 700rpm schon an Luft durch den Radi gedrückt haben, war schon erstaunlich.
Aber das können die "normalen" NF-F12 halt alles genausogut... wenn bloß die Farbe nicht wäre..


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Die iPPC klackern in der Tat,
sowohl bei 120mm als auch bei 140mm. Wurde hier im Forum auch schon von vielen Nutzern bestätigt. Ist an der Stelle also nicht nur mein persönlicher Eindruck


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Für sechs NF-A12x15 FLX auf zwei airplex radical 360er fehlt jetzt nur noch die Info, dass sie über einen Spannungsadapter auch zuverlässig mit 300-400 U/min laufen.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich schwierig, die Lüfter schwarz zu produzieren



Mal den Post bitte im gesamten Zusammenhang lesen, die "Kirmesoptik" war in Bezug auf LEDs gemeint und eine LED-Beleuchtung hat bei Noctua definitiv keine Priorität. Bin ich aber ehrlich gesagt froh drum, die Dinger sind so schon teuer genug


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Für sechs NF-A12x15 FLX auf zwei airplex radical 360er fehlt jetzt nur noch die Info, dass sie über einen Spannungsadapter auch zuverlässig mit 300-400 U/min laufen.



Bist du denn von deinen Platzverhältnissen her auf die schmalen 15mm Lüfter unbedingt angewiesen?
Ansonsten würdest du mit den NF-F12 in jedem Fall besser fahren.

Ich denke, die NF-A12x15 sind hauptsächlich was für ITX Builds.
In Verbindung mit einer Slim AiO wie der von Silverstone oder einem kleinen Top Blower Luftkühler.


----------



## thorecj (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die iPPC klackern in der Tat,
> sowohl bei 120mm als auch bei 140mm. Wurde hier im Forum auch schon von vielen Nutzern bestätigt. Ist an der Stelle also nicht nur mein persönlicher Eindruck


Einen sehr schönen Test hast du da verfasst. Hab ihn schon vor Ewigkeiten gelesen. 
Aber dennoch, meine geben kein Geräusch von sich, außer das normale Rauschen, egal in welchem Regelbereich. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da auch große qualitative Unterschiede.
Vielleicht bin ich dann der erste, der mit denen kein Problem hat.


----------



## Honkalonka78 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Die Lüfter sind nicht schlecht, aber die Lobbeshymnen auch etwas übertrieben. Über die Farben kann man streiten.

Bei mir bekam ich meine 2 Noctua nur mit den Adaptern wirklich leise. Im Endeffekt hätte ich mir aber auch gleich günstigere Lüfter kaufen können, die von Haus aus langsamer drehen. Von daher ist meine Meinung gespalten.


----------



## akuji13 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Ich habe noch keinen günstigen Lüfter ohne Lagergeräusche gehört.



Chukku schrieb:


> Man hat also die Wahl zwischen vernünftiger Farbe oder leisem Antrieb.
> .. sie müssten nur die normalen Antriebe in die "industrial" Plastikteile bauen und schon würde es keinen Grund mehr geben, nicht zu Noctua zu greifen...



Ich habe auch Industrial und die sind bei gleicher Leistung/Drehzahl nicht lauter als die braunen und haben auch keine Nebengeräusche.

Es gibt übrigens auch noch die grauen Redux welche ich ebenfalls empfehlen kann (hab so ~40 Stück verbaut).
noctua redux | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Chukku schrieb:


> Bist du denn von deinen Platzverhältnissen her auf die schmalen 15mm Lüfter unbedingt angewiesen?
> Ansonsten würdest du mit den NF-F12 in jedem Fall besser fahren.
> 
> Ich denke, die NF-A12x15 sind hauptsächlich was für ITX Builds.
> In Verbindung mit einer Slim AiO wie der von Silverstone oder einem kleinen Top Blower Luftkühler.



Ja, die sind mit ihren 15mm ideal und erfüllen auch den Premiumanspruch eines lautlosen Lagers/lautlosen Betrieb bei <500 U/min. Solange eine geringe Luftbewegung durch die airplex radical Radiatoren gegeben ist, ist alles bestens. Ich fahre beim Mora3 mit den eloops bereits dieselbe Schiene und bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Honkalonka78 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind nicht schlecht, aber die Lobbeshymnen auch etwas übertrieben. Über die Farben kann man streiten.
> 
> Bei mir bekam ich meine 2 Noctua nur mit den Adaptern wirklich leise. Im Endeffekt hätte ich mir aber auch gleich günstigere Lüfter kaufen können, die von Haus aus langsamer drehen. Von daher ist meine Meinung gespalten.



Wir machen die Qualität (bzw. Lautstärke) eines Lüfters halt nicht daran fest, wie schnell er von Haus aus dreht, wenn man ihn einfach ohne Regelung an eine 12V Leitung hängt.

Dass dann ein 1500rpm Lüfter lauter ist als ein 1100 rpm Lüfter sollte jedem klar sein.

Entscheidend ist, wie viel Kühllleistung er bei einer festgelegten Drehzahl (z.B. 800 oder 1000 rpm) im  Vergleich zur Konkurrenz bringt und wie leise er bei dieser Drehzahl ist.
Oder besser noch: wie viel Kühlleistung er bei einer festgelegten Lautstärke (und entsprechend darauf angepasster Drehzahl) bringt.

Und da sind die Noctuas zumindest bei Verwendung auf Radiatoren einfach extrem gut.
Es gibt natürlich auch Konkurrenzprodukte auf ähnlichem Niveau.



akuji13 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen günstigen Lüfter ohne Lagergeräusche gehört.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also entweder hab ich mit meinen Lüftern einfach grundsätzlich Pech oder meine Ohren reagieren deutlich empfindlicher.
Ich hab jeweils 6 normale NF-F12 und 6 NF-F12 iPPC  und das ist für mich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
(zumindest bei Verwendung im schlecht gedämmten Glas-Case... aus meinem alten Silent Base 800 hab ich die Antriebsgeräusche auch nicht rausgehört).
3 Stück NF-S12b Redux 700 hab ich auch ausprobiert und gleich wieder ausgebaut und in die Ecke gelegt... gleiches Antriebsgeräusch wie die  iPPC, nur etwas leiser.

Im Endeffekt hab ich jetzt im Case 6 eLoops und auf den externen Radiatoren (nicht im Sichtfeld) 6 hellbraune NF-F12.
Damit bin ich glücklich.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

ich kaufe nur noctua.
auch in meinem naechsten pc.

verwende meinen luefter jetzt seit dem sockel 775 bereits.....dank der KOSTENLOSEN upgradekits die man bei noctua per email erhaelt muss man praktisch nie einen neuen luefter kaufen.

Bein meinem naechsten pc build in 1-2 jahren wird ganz sicher aber mal wieder ein neuer Noctua Luefter reinkommen.....nachdem der jetzige dann fast 7(?) Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## Herbststurm (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Hab selber einen Noctua Lüfter auf meinem CPU Kühler und der dreht  seit über 6 Jahren ungeregelt mit voller Umdrehungszahl immer noch leise seine Runden.

Mit den neuen  200 mm Lüfter von Noctua kann ich dann bei Gelegenheit mal den oben im Gehäuse verbauten Lüfter ersetzen. (wenn der mal wieder laut werden sollte).


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Liebe macht eben blind
> 
> Noctua-Fans sind da wohl hart im Nehmen.



Jupp, besonders wenn sie sowieso geschlossene Gehäuse haben und nicht auf Bling Bling stehen. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin für jedes Teil im PC froh, dass nicht leuchtet wie ein Weinachtsbaum. 
Und mit meinem Gehäuse ist die Lüfterfarbe egal: http://www.corsair.com/de-de/carbide-series-500r-mid-tower-case

Die LED der verbauten Lüfter kann man zum Glück abschalten und das Thema hat sich bald sowieso erledigt, wenn ich alle Lüfter durch Noctua erstetzt habe.


----------



## akuji13 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Das ist aber bling-bling mit dem Fenster. 



Chukku schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt hab ich jetzt im Case 6 eLoops und auf den externen Radiatoren (nicht im Sichtfeld) 6 hellbraune NF-F12.
> Damit bin ich glücklich.



Das sind ja auch keine günstigen Lüfter. 
Es muss ja auch kein Noctua sein, aber schon was anständiges.

Ich habe bislang nur Glück mit der Marke gehabt und das waren schon eine Menge Lüfter über die Jahre.

Ich wünschte Noctua würde mal 180er auf den Markt bringen damit ich meinen Mora damit bestücken könnte, bislang gibts
da nur Lüfter mit Nebengeräuschen.


----------



## projectneo (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Ich habe bei mir übrigens die Redux (grau) in 140mm Ausführung die Probleme machen. Scheint, wenn ich mir die Kommentar so durchlese reine Lotterie zu sein. Spricht nicht grad für Qualität.
Wenn ich mal Lust habe kümmere ich mich darum.


----------



## akuji13 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Alleine ich habe ~40 Redux in 140mm verbaut, Lotterie definiere ich da anders.

Aber auch das schließt natürlich keine fehlerhaften Auflagen aus.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



akuji13 schrieb:


> Das ist aber bling-bling mit dem Fenster.



Welches Fenster? Meinst du das Maschendrahtgeflecht, in dem der 200mm Lüfter hängt? Wie gesagt die LED kann man abschalten am Gehäuse und bei mir sind sie aus.

Vielleicht sieht man es bei der Weißen Version besser die ich hier stehen habe: https://www.hotdeals4less.com/media...d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/5/0/500rw_side_closed.png


----------



## 4B11T (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Welches Fenster? Meinst du das Maschendrahtgeflecht, in dem der 200mm Lüfter hängt?



Maschendrahtzaun... hab ich im Zusammenhang - PC Case so auch noch nicht gehört  danke für den erheiternden Moment, made my day!


----------



## akuji13 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Welches Fenster? Meinst du das Maschendrahtgeflecht, in dem der 200mm Lüfter hängt?



Jup das meinte ich.

Das wäre nicht so meins, mich stören schon die Belüftungsschlitze für die Lüfter im Deckel oder der Front bei meinem NZXT H630.
Bin da der eher der Schuhkarton Typ. 

Aber jeder wie er mag, da gibts kein gut/schlecht/richtig/falsch.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> dank der KOSTENLOSEN upgradekits die man bei noctua per email erhaelt muss man praktisch nie einen neuen luefter kaufen.



Da haben die wohl ein Patent drauf - ich hab zumindest noch nie per E-Mail ein Hardware-Upgrade erhalten. 

BTT: Da hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben - ich mag meine Kombi aus AP und e-Loops und habe daher auf meinen Noctua Kühler auch eLoops drauf. Die Originallüfter waren mir zu laut!


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Da haben die wohl ein Patent drauf - ich hab zumindest noch nie per E-Mail ein Hardware-Upgrade erhalten.
> 
> BTT: Da hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben - ich mag meine Kombi aus AP und e-Loops und habe daher auf meinen Noctua Kühler auch eLoops drauf. Die Originallüfter waren mir zu laut!





Mounting und Upgrade Kits - Support

bittesehr, da stehts genau. und ich hatte mittlerweike 3 sockel upgrades.....kostenlos wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Da haben die wohl ein Patent drauf - ich hab zumindest noch nie per E-Mail ein Hardware-Upgrade erhalten.



Star Trek klingt plötzlich gar nicht mehr so weit hergeholt was?
Bei Noctua hat wohl jemand nebenbei den Heisenberg-Kompensator erfunden 

Aber Spass beiseite:
Der Noctua Support ist tatsächlich einfach erstklassig.


----------



## Longinos (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



akuji13 schrieb:


> Alleine ich habe ~40 Redux in 140mm verbaut, Lotterie definiere ich da anders.
> 
> Aber auch das schließt natürlich keine fehlerhaften Auflagen aus.



ca. 40 Redux in 140mm verbaut?  Jetzt bin ich neugierig wofür du diese verwendest akuji13?!


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Und mir kamen meine verbauten 14+1 Lüfter viel vor... 
Korrektur... sind 16 Lüfter wenn ich das vom Netzteil dazu zähle..


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Und mir kamen meine verbauten 14+1 Lüfter viel vor...
> Korrektur... sind 16 Lüfter wenn ich das vom Netzteil dazu zähle..



Vorsicht, ab einer gewissen Anzahl verschieben sich die Gesetze der Physik:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUbpb23yTK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Glaube das würde ich auch noch hin bekommen... 
Oh man bring mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken... meine Frau meint ehe schon... ihr habt mich verdorben...


----------



## Ugh-Tech (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mounting und Upgrade Kits - Support
> 
> bittesehr, da stehts genau. und ich hatte mittlerweike 3 sockel upgrades.....kostenlos wohlgemerkt.



Glaub ich dir - aber nicht, dass die per E-Mail (genau lesen!) zu dir gekommen sind! 



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Vorsicht, ab einer gewissen Anzahl verschieben sich die Gesetze der Physik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die alle nach unten blasen lasse, kann ich mir dann ein Luftkissenboot bauen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir - aber nicht, dass die per E-Mail (genau lesen!) zu dir gekommen sind!
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich die alle nach unten blasen lasse, kann ich mir dann ein Luftkissenboot bauen?



oh....jetzt erst gesehen. ^^


----------



## Bariphone (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Also ich habe hier ca 35 Noctua rumfliegen, 10 in meinem Hauptrechner, ein paar in Frauchens Rechner, ein paar in der Testkiste und einige im Officebruder und einige wandern immer hier hin oder da hin.
Technisch sind für mich die Noctua mit das Beste was man bekommen mag. Der Lieferumfang rechtfertigt meiner Meinung auch den Preis. Support ist Spitze. Die Farbe, ja da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich bin ehrlich, ich finde die Farbe echt OK.  Was anderes als Schwarz,  oder nur weiße Lüfterblätter. Und LED vermisse ich nicht. weil so langsam nimmt der ganze RGB Käse doch echt überhand. Gegen ein bisschen hier und ein bisschen da hab ich ja nix, aber es wird ja mittlerweile schon als technisches Defizit angesehen wenn die Hardware mal nicht leuchtet wie der Wiener Prater. Demnächst gibt es dann noch RGB SSD oder leuchtende MOBO Knopfzellen. Irgendwo ist da auch mal Schluss.

Und die Noctua haben sich bisher eigentlich immer gut in das Gesamtbild des Rechners eingefügt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Ja finde ich auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LEDs brauch ich auch nicht.


----------



## Bariphone (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Wie gesagt. Über die Farbe lässt sich streiten. Aber so schlimm ist die auch nicht und ich ziehe in letzter Instanz doch die Leistung vor.
LED, wie gesagt. Ein bissl Bling hier und ein bissl Bling da alles ok. Aber alles muss nun nicht funzeln und Lüfter auch nicht. Die sollen ordentlich und leise viel Luft bewegen.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Für mich war es wichtiger das sie mit niedriger Drehzahl leise sind und dennoch gute Leistung haben.
Optik war mir daher auch Nebensache und ich bin mit den Lüfter sehr zufrieden.

Die 5 Lüfter die ich intern verbaut habe sieht man ehe durch die Lüfterblenden nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe noch einen A14 ULN  als Gehäuselüfter hinten verbaut, der mit 800 U/min sehr leise ist.
Mit nur 600 U/min bietet er einen spürbaren Luftstrom und ist dabei nahezu lautlos.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*

Farbe hat mich bislang von Noctua immer abgehalten. Gerade die großen Lüfter könnten für Radiatoren wie meinen MO-RA interessant sein.

Ich kann mir jedoch die Farbe nicht geben. Es geht einfach nicht. Schwarze Cases mit den Noctua-Farbtönen sieht genau so aus wie ein Renault Twingo, tiefergelegt mit dicken Schlappen und Duplex-Abgasanlage: ******* 

Ende der persönlichen Meinung.


----------



## Kondar (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lüfter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich schwierig, die Lüfter schwarz zu produzieren



Anscheinend ja da es bei einigen schon am lesen scheitert.  
==> 





> Und was ist mit LEDs? Wieso kriegt es kein Premium-Hersteller gebacken.


----------

